# Norwegian:  short circuit



## Grefsen

I'd like to know what the Norwegian equivalent of "short circuit" is?  A "short circuit" is basically a low resistance connection between two points of an electrical circuit.

*Tusen takk!*


----------



## Pteppic

Grefsen said:


> I'd like to know what the Norwegian equivalent of "short circuit" is? A "short circuit" is basically a low resistance connection between two points of an electrical circuit.
> 
> *Tusen takk!*


Sounds like "kortslutning".


----------



## simdal

With 2 years of electronic education under my belt I can safely say that a "short circuit" is a "kortslutning" in Norwegian


----------



## Grefsen

simdal said:


> With 2 years of electronic education under my belt I can safely say that a "short circuit" is a "kortslutning" in Norwegian



Well that confirms it then.  

*Tusen takk for hjelpen**!  *


----------



## Grefsen

Pteppic said:


> Sounds like "kortslutning".


Would it also be correct to use *"kortslutt"* when short-circuit doesn't apply directly to an electric circuit, but instead is used as a verb to mean to "bypass, impede, hinder, or frustrate?"

I would like to translate the following headline *på norsk?*

"Don't short-circuit process for offshore drilling permits"

http://www.islandpacket.com/2010/04/27/1220288/dont-short-circuit-process-for.html

Here's my attempt:

Ikke kortslutt prosess for offshore boring tillatelser


----------



## Cerb

Grefsen said:


> Would it also be correct to use *"kortslutt"* when short-circuit doesn't apply directly to an electric circuit, but instead is used as a verb to mean to "bypass, impede, hinder, or frustrate?"


Yes, should work pretty much the same as in English. 



Grefsen said:


> I would like to translate the following headline *på til norsk?*


 You probably would have caught that one yourself 



Grefsen said:


> "Don't short-circuit process for offshore drilling permits"
> 
> http://www.islandpacket.com/2010/04/27/1220288/dont-short-circuit-process-for.html
> 
> Here's my attempt:
> 
> Ikke kortslutt prosess for offshore boring tillatelser


You'll need the definite form in Norwegian if you want to use "prosess", but I'm not sure about using "prosess" at all here or how the sentence would go from there. "Behandlingen" sounds better to me. "Behandlingen" would need to be followed by "av". Mash "boring" and "tillatelser" together and add an "s" to make "boringstillatelser":

"Ikke kortslutt behandlingen av offshore boringstillatelser" (f I got the article right and it's about not short-circuiting the process of handing out permits)

There's probably a Norwegian word for "offshore" as well, but "offshore" seems to be the most common term even in Norwegian. Speaking to Norwegians you could simply drop it altogether as everyone would assume anything having to do with drilling for oil happens offshore


----------



## Grefsen

Cerb said:


> Yes, should work pretty much the same as in English.
> 
> You probably *sh*ould have caught that one yourself


 


Tusen takk for hjelpen og takk for veldig gode forklaringer!


----------



## Cerb

Bare hyggelig 

Think I meant to write "would", but I'm not quite sure why


----------



## Grefsen

Cerb said:


> Think I meant to write "would", but I'm not quite sure why


No, using "would" is perfectly fine if you wanted to give me the benefit of the doubt that at some point in time I was finally going to notice my mistake and correct it on my own.  

I switched it from "would" to "should" because in all honesty I just get lazy sometimes and use *"på norsk"* without even thinking.  After over three years at this site there are some mistakes I really shouldn't be making, but unfortunately still do.


----------



## Cerb

Grefsen said:


> No, using "would" is perfectly fine if you wanted to give me the benefit of the doubt that at some point in time I was finally going to notice my mistake and correct it on my own.
> 
> I switched it from "would" to "should" because in all honesty I just get lazy sometimes and use *"på norsk"* without even thinking.  After over three years at this site there are some mistakes I really shouldn't be making, but unfortunately still do.


The first one indeed  On the other hand, any regular on this forum knows you know Norwegian well enough to deserve that slap on the wrist


----------

